# What hardware for galvanized trailer?



## Ringo Steele (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi folks, I am replacing all the nuts and bolts on my new-to-me galvanized Vann boat trailer. I assume grade 8 on the spring shackles and tongue bolt. Recommendations on the rest... undercarriage, frame, bunk and roller brackets? Do I need grade 5?
Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 17, 2017)

The markings on the old bolts will tell you what grade they are. You can use the same grade or go higher.


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 17, 2017)

Ringo Steele said:


> Hi folks, I am replacing all the nuts and bolts on my new-to-me galvanized Vann boat trailer. I assume grade 8 on the spring shackles and tongue bolt. Recommendations on the rest... undercarriage, frame, bunk and roller brackets? Do I need grade 5?
> Thanks!


Depends on where your buying bolts from. Individual prices like Home depot will eat you alive so I'd buy cheap bolts. tractor supply company TSC and other places sell grade 5 hardware like that buy the pound. I always buy extra because the most important thing in my shop or vehicle tool kits are the spare nut and bolt collections. The most bitchin 550 hp LS BFD sand car in our group broke a rear trailing arm bolt last week. Guess who was the only person out of 20 that had one? Saved his weekend and made a freind for life. Fixed a BMW 4x4 SUV out on a jeep trail the same way. He just wanted a ride to get within cell phone service but I had this weird metric bolt that saved him a lot of greif. Any way I value my nut and bolt collection like gold especially since I'm a few gallons of gas away from stores. In the boat I carry an asortment of engine nuts and bolts, sheet metal screews, hose clamps and lag bolts for trailer wood. At one time or another Ive needed them all.


----------



## nccatfisher (Nov 22, 2017)

Stainless steel.


----------



## TheLastCall (Nov 22, 2017)

Replace the bolts with what was there in the first place. 

I’d be careful changing grades. Lower grade (soft) will bend before they break. Higher grades (hard) will simply break. 

Obviously all grade break at different pressures but they also break differently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

